# SiRamik Glasscoat - info needed



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

ive seen steve from wrath mention these guys on here but cant find any more info on other sites apart from their FB page:

Heres their products



so probably more directed to Steve or anyone else who knows really

Questions:

1. what the application procedure like?

ive read you have to apply and buff off, then once all car is done, top with their surface coat spray

2. if you dont use the spray and have the car indoors, how long do you have to wait for it to cure?

3. also how soon after applying it can you wash the car?

4. do you have to use the shampoo that comes in the kit? or will any ph neutral one do?

5. whats the beading like and water behaviour? any pics or videos of this?

6. does it really last as long as 3 years?

7. i assume yo have to do a wipe down before application and use on bare paint instead of any fillers etc?

thats all for now lol

Thanks


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

As always I think abit of common sense won't differ from most other cquartz coatings. Only slight differences. 

It comes in 50ml kit. 

50ml coating
100ml coating spray
200ml shampoo


But never used it. 

1 - application will be apply to section. Wait for it to flash which will be couple of mins and buff off. Making sure all residue is removed. 

2- I would say 12 hours without using the spray. 

3- 7 days I would say before washing

4- any ph neutral will do. The shampoo provided in kit will work best as it's designed to work with it

5- I would say similar to all the other cquartz coatings

6- with right Maintenance it will 

7- always have to do a wipe down before any coating. Panel wipe is the best. 2 wipe downs are normal at the end before applying.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Maintain wash isn't very economical.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Questions:

1. what the application procedure like? couldnt be any easier,load the pad up and apply ,first in one direction ,then the other,so you get complete coverage,only do a panel at a time,it starts to cure in a min or so dependant on temp,wouldnt leave it longer than 3 as its difficult to remove

ive read you have to apply and buff off, then once all car is done, top with their surface coat spray,ive done it that way and ive left it to cure overnight
on the golf ive just posted up, i applied and after 2 hours curing went around and applied the maint spray,this is because it looked like rain,if it did rain this would be a `sacrificial ` layer,but normally ,i apply the coating and let it cure overnight...see next question

2. if you dont use the spray and have the car indoors, how long do you have to wait for it to cure? 2 hours and its safe to drive outside, but the better the longer same as other coatings 

3. also how soon after applying it can you wash the car? they recomend a week ,after this time the coating is fully cured

4. do you have to use the shampoo that comes in the kit? or will any ph neutral one do? as with any kit always best to use whats recomended by the manufacturer, the wash medium is alkali as other glasscoating washes are,but ive used non glos,non wax, pH nuetral shampoos as well

5. whats the beading like and water behaviour? any pics or videos of this?i had some beading shots of the merc, think i added them, ill have a look ,video yes but was done on phone,ill get a better one in the next week or so

6. does it really last as long as 3 years? dont know,a lot depends where its kept,conditions etc etc etc, but who knows not had it on a car 3 years yet lol

7. i assume yo have to do a wipe down before application and use on bare paint instead of any fillers etc? yes i use spies and hecker to fully remove any oils etc 

thats all for now lol.....hope that helps

you could always contact them via facebook,......also .its nothing to do with me ..i happened to come across the products..and started talkin etc


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

here are a few more SiRamik on

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=340428

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=337830

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=337402

and from pro russ @ reflectology

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339210


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Trying not to be too cynical, but:

What does "70% active content" actually mean?

To me the whole thing has the appearance of a re- seller packaging up someone else's product. These types of products are rarely produced by small businesses and the lack of website etc smacks very much of a very small business.

Another "flash in the pan"?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Probably another coating of Asian origin - any evidence to back up durability claims and such like? Find it odd that something with such lengthy durability claims requires a special 'maintenance' shampoo..


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

]

Lee pm me your address

ill send you a little bit to test matey


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> here are a few more SiRamik on
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=340428
> 
> ...


...and you do all those details for free.....wow arent you a super generous chap because you would be a paid up DW supporter if you were taking payment :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

SiRamik responded via facebook, £75 delivered for the kit, ive asked them a few questions but no reply as of yet,


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

bigup said:


> SiRamik responded via facebook, £75 delivered for the kit, ive asked them a few questions but no reply as of yet,


Yep. As I said to him I thought it was meant to be cheaper than others.

Carpro cquk is tried and tested.

50ml kit is what £50


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Rascal_69 said:


> Yep. As I said to him I thought it was meant to be cheaper than others.
> 
> Carpro cquk is tried and tested.
> 
> 50ml kit is what £50


Old version was tried and tested new cquk 2014 been few people saying seems to watermark more


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Old version was tried and tested new cquk 2014 been few people saying seems to watermark more


What is your opinion of that. Is it serious problem? When your coating test starts?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

No word on the claims of this product?..


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

latest post on their FB:



> i keep getting asked for videos and water behaviour pictures etc, although this would be very good for marketing purposes we feel that these can be bias so we prefer to leave the final reviews to the customer, that way if it is no good, you will hear about it, if it is excellent, you will hear about it, we dont hide behind what we think is an exceptional product we rely on customer feedback to support what we already know.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> What is your opinion of that. Is it serious problem? When your coating test starts?


No idea I have seemed to of stopped buying any carpro products now except wash mitt I washed the car today so will get pics vids up of the exo pns etc test soon as I can other test some will get put on at mats north meet so end of the month time depending what products I have and what others bring to test I cant afford to buy them all as I have in past.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Goodfella36 said:


> No idea I have seemed to of stopped buying any carpro products now except wash mitt I washed the car today so will get pics vids up of the exo pns etc test soon as I can other test some will get put on at mats north meet so end of the month time depending what products I have and what others bring to test I cant afford to buy them all as I have in past.


Le

give me a nudge nearer the date

ill bring you a little of the SiRamik to test

once bottle opened it has a shelf life of 6 months , this week ill be applying it to two more new cars .so will be braking into a new bottle etc


----------

